# Phase 2 of weight loss odyssey



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Last June I found myself 55 pounds over weight.  Losing that much weight was a daunting thought.  So I took off all I could last year.. that was 30 pounds.  At that point I hit a plateau of which nothing seemed to break.  So I stopped trying to lose weight and simply concentrated on not gaining. I have maintained my 30 pound weight loss since last November.  NOW.. I feel the possibility of removing the last 25 pounds is more feasible.  I am hoping that my body has adjusted to the weight I am and will now let me remove the rest.    My feeling is that we reach a point in weight loss where our bodies compensate for the effort by hanging on to weight.  Maybe it fears starvation.  I'm hoping that I can restart my journey and reach success now that some time has passed.  ANYWAY that's what I am thinking.  Wish me luck..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Well done QS!  I know very well how hard it is.  Maintaining is even harder than losing, IMO.  True that the closer you get to your ideal weight, the harder it gets as the body goes into starvation mode.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2015)

Losing excess weight is an admirable objective that more of our people should be striving towards.  Obesity, and its various "side effects" has become this nations biggest health issue, and probably accounts for the largest share of our health care expenses.  It's a given, that as we get older, we tend to gain weight...due to a more sedentary lifestyle, and lack of regular exercise...so extra measures need to be taken to stave off that eventuality.  For me, it was fairly easy, after we retired to the country.  I went from 205, down to 165 within a couple of years, and have managed to hold right there.  Every day when the weather permits, I have plenty of outdoor chores to do to burn off the calories.  

If a person is trying to lose weight, and has trouble staying motivated, One of the best tools is to fire up the computer, and go to www.peopleofwalmart.com, and spend a few minutes looking at the pictures of some of the gross people who populate our nation.  Some of these pictures are hilarious...and very sad, at the same time.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck, QS, I need to do the start myself, maybe when I can get outside and work in the yard.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

Good for you, QS! I blew off 50 pounds a couples years ago, one of the best things I've done recently for my health.  I got showered with all kinds of compliments by people that hadn't seen me for a while, who only knew me during my "heavy period".  But, I did look somewhat skeletal and so I started focusing my workout on developing muscle.  To make muscle you have to *eat*, and that's the tricky part- building muscle while keeping off fat.  I did gain back 15 pounds, a portion of which is muscle, the rest being fat.   So, I'm regrouping right now, and redoubling my determination to avoid fat-sugar-salt as much as is feasible.   I'd become a vegan if it were just me, but my wife would balk at that idea.   

Best of luck QS, you can do it!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone.   I'm wondering if that dreaded plateau most of us hit in weight loss can be overcome simply by letting the body adjust to the new normal for a period of time.   Then when one resumes trying to lose, it could be easier because the body isn't in fear of being starved.  So.. here we go.. I'm hoping to have the last of it off by the end of the summer.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 9, 2015)

QS, is exercise part of your weight loss plan? That did it for me, 30+ minutes per day just walking, or using an exercise machine like and elliptical.  Ellipticals are "low impact", easy on the joints...like swimming.  I have an Elliptical, I'd have a swimming pool if I could afford it.    At least 30+ minutes a day, plus avoiding the excess fat, salt and sugar, that's what did it for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> QS, is exercise part of your weight loss plan? That did it for me, 30+ minutes per day just walking, or using an exercise machine like and elliptical.  Ellipticals are "low impact", easy on the joints...like swimming.  I have an Elliptical, I'd have a swimming pool if I could afford it.    At least 30+ minutes a day, plus avoiding the excess fat, salt and sugar, that's what did it for me.



Yes.. 30 minutes walking on a treadmill 6 days a week.. but now that the weather is breaking that will increase as I usually do 5K at least 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

I found that for plateaus all I need to do is change something - vary my calories, even having one high calorie day - varying workouts.  When I'm trying to lose my calories are normally 1500 on heavy workout days, 1200-1300 on less active days. If you keep to the same number of calories every day - 1300 for example, after a while your body will think that's all you need.  Then if you eat more than that, you will gain.  So don't keep your calories low for too long - have a high calorie day as well - at least every couple of weeks. 

In a normal week I do 2.5 hours of aerobic activity, and 4.5 hours of muscle work.  But if I don't eat right I won't burn off excess calories or keep me from gaining.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck QuickSilver, and kudos for keeping all that weight you lost off!  That's part of the challenge that many people fail, I know I've had issues with it.  They say that eating lots of small healthy meals throughout the day keeps your body from thinking it's starving and holding onto the fat reserves.  I've been listening to a couple of people on PBS who are against wheat and other grains, and promise weight loss and health by just eating meat and veggies.  I'm sure it works, but we're not willing to go that route in our diets.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

I understand the health benefits in diet..  But it have to wonder if weight loss comes down only to calories and exercise to burn them  Would it matter HOW you got your daily caloric intake so long as you burn off more that you take it?   Would it matter if you eat 1200 calories of cake..  OR  1200 calories of grain and veggies?  If you burn 1500 calories a day, you are going to lose. You won't be as healthy, but you will lose weight.. no?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I understand the health benefits in diet..  But it have to wonder if weight loss comes down only to calories and exercise to burn them  Would it matter HOW you got your daily caloric intake so long as you burn off more that you take it?   Would it matter if you eat 1200 calories of cake..  OR  1200 calories of grain and veggies?  If you burn 1500 calories a day, you are going to lose. You won't be as healthy, but you will lose weight.. no?



You could eat your daily allowance of calories in cake, but the sugar would make you hungry.  And you'd feel like shit.  layful: High fibre is what works best for me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 9, 2015)

Good for you QuickSilver.  I need to lose some pounds, too.  Want to start a challenge?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Good for you QuickSilver.  I need to lose some pounds, too.  Want to start a challenge?



Ok...  How do we work that?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ok...  How do we work that?



I'll join in as well.  I'm already on a diet forum where I report calories, workouts, weight.  But I could post here as well.  How about weekly reports on how much we've lost?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, we could just post back here every day and tell the whole world whether we stuck to our plan that day, or not.   One day at a time. 
Provide some support and encouragement. 

 The thought of public humiliation works for me sometimes, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Well, we could just post back here every day and tell the whole world whether we stuck to our plan that day, or not.   One day at a time.
> Provide some support and encouragement.
> 
> The thought of public humiliation works for me sometimes, lol.



Me too!    I found the diet forum I'm on very helpful as everyone gives support.  Nobody bashes anyone for getting off track.  A daily report for each of us would be fine.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll join in as well.  I'm already on a diet forum where I report calories, workouts, weight.  But I could post here as well.  How about weekly reports on how much we've lost?



Sounds good to me... Starting with this week.. What day of the week should we report in?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sounds good to me... Starting with this week.. What day of the week should we report in?



How about Saturdays to report loss  or gain ?  And a daily log for those who want to join in?  Shall I start a thread or you?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> How about Saturdays to report loss  or gain ?  And a daily log for those who want to join in?  Shall I start a thread or you?



Go ahead and start it.. I will put my first post in tomorrow..  Saturday weigh in report is fine with me.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, if you all start it, how can I not join in.  I sure could use the encouragement.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Okay, will start it and report in tomorrow - weigh in Saturdays.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 9, 2015)

Ha, ha, ha, ha, did you say weigh in?  You do mean, amt loss right?  I haven't any intention of announcing my weight to the world on this forum.  There's a forum I would do that on, but not this one.  You killed me with that mix up :lofl: Well I hope it was anyway.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Ha, ha, ha, ha, did you say weight in?  You do mean, amt loss right?  I haven't any intention of announcing my weight to the world on this forum.  There's a forum I would do that on, but not this one.  You killed me with that mix up :lofl: Well I hope it was anyway.



LOL.  No, you don't need to list your weight.  Just a weigh-in as in how many pounds/kg you've lost in the past week. Always called a weigh-in at weight loss clubs or diet forums.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 9, 2015)

I figure I'll use this chart to keep track and show the lb losses come report time.  Keeping fingers crossed, I'll have something good to report back weigh in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd like to join in too, I want to lose ten pounds (again), the ones I keep gaining back.  I wasn't really driven to do it now, last night I had a piece of mixed berry pie with heavy cream, so you see where I'm going here.   But with a little push from others here, that will give me some incentive to 'just do it'.

  Even if I lose the ten pounds, I'll be in the lower end of the BMI for overweight, now I'm closer to the upper end.  That's okay with me though, at that weight I feel very good, regardless of those online calculators.  My problem is, my legs and arms are not big, all my weight is in the middle, apple shaped, and I refuse to go up any more in pant sizes, even though that limits my daily wardrobe (of jeans) greatly. 

I just came back from the gym, did 35 min. on the elliptical and around 25 min. on various weight machines.  I'll be reporting my loss or gain on Saturday with you guys.  I think this challenge is a great idea!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd like to join in too, I want to lose ten pounds (again), the ones I keep gaining back.  I wasn't really driven to do it now, last night I had a piece of mixed berry pie with heavy cream, so you see where I'm going here.   But with a little push from others here, that will give me some incentive to 'just do it'.
> 
> Even if I lose the ten pounds, I'll be in the lower end of the BMI for overweight, now I'm closer to the upper end.  That's okay with me though, at that weight I feel very good, regardless of those online calculators.  My problem is, my legs and arms are not big, all my weight is in the middle, apple shaped, and I refuse to go up any more in pant sizes, even though that limits my daily wardrobe (of jeans) greatly.
> 
> I just came back from the gym, did 35 min. on the elliptical and around 25 min. on various weight machines.  I'll be reporting my loss or gain on Saturday with you guys.  I think this challenge is a great idea!



I've started a thread for daily logging and loss/gain and will begin posting my log in the morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Ameriscot!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Ameriscot!



Nae bother, hen.  Emm....I mean, you're welcome.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck to all of you ladies!  I know how difficult it is as I decided to lose 20 pounds last year after I retired.  It took me 6 long months of slow-going, determined effort with a couple of long and exasperating plateaus thrown in for good measure.  ARRGH!  But, believe me, when I stepped on that scale and it finally said 125 (I'm 5'5"), I was ecstatic!  You will be too!!  Go for it!!  :encouragement:

P.S.  It's not that hard to keep it off once you get there.  You just have to change a few habits and be consistent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Good luck to all of you ladies!  I know how difficult it is as I decided to lose 20 pounds last year after I retired.  It took me 6 long months of slow-going, determined effort with a couple of long and exasperating plateaus thrown in for good measure.  ARRGH!  But, believe me, when I stepped on that scale and it finally said 125 (I'm 5'5"), I was ecstatic!  You will be too!!  Go for it!!  :encouragement:
> 
> P.S.  It's not that hard to keep it off once you get there.  You just have to change a few habits and be consistent.



I do fairly well keeping it off at home, it's traveling that's my problem.  I find it really hard not to indulge too often.  And we travel a lot.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 9, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Good luck to all of you ladies!  I know how difficult it is as I decided to lose 20 pounds last year after I retired.  It took me 6 long months of slow-going, determined effort with a couple of long and exasperating plateaus thrown in for good measure.  ARRGH!  But, believe me, when I stepped on that scale and it finally said 125 (I'm 5'5"), I was ecstatic!  You will be too!!  Go for it!!  :encouragement:
> 
> P.S.  It's not that hard to keep it off once you get there.  You just have to change a few habits and be consistent.



Hmmm, I've lost the same 30+ lbs twice and then some over the past few years, this time it has stuck longer, after the last cigarette quit of 4+ years ago.  But having a group to feel somewhat accountable, I've often found helpful.  I really need to do this and am willing to give it another serious try.

Thanks for the good luck wishes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

I gained my weight too after quitting smoking, many moons ago, but worth the trade off healthwise.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 9, 2015)

I practice a strategy called intermittent fasting and I do it not to lose weight (I actually need to gain some weight) but for other health benefits. But I have heard that some people have found that helps when the object is loosing weight. Basically I only eat two meals a day one at noon and one at 5:30pm. This means that every day includes and 18 hour fast. In my case I include in these 2 meals all the calories I would normally eat in three meals if I was following the more conventional 3 meal/day format. There a lot written about the benefits of IF. It's considered very paleo because our distant ancestors didn't eat three meals a day.
http://www.marksdailyapple.com/health-benefits-of-intermittent-fasting/#axzz3Twi0f6vn


----------

